# Hey guys, can I have your opinions on this equipment???



## Vito (25 May 2008)

hey guys, 

Im in the buying stages of my quipment, could you please share your thoughts on my CO2 equipment, if its worth it or not, or what you'ed recomend, so simular money...

Pressurised CO2 system from this company http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130225204805

Just want to know if any one has any experiance with them and if its worth the money its work out to about Â£99 + delivery.

thanks

Vito.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 May 2008)

That looks fine to me. Dual stage regulator with needle valve is as almost as complete as it gets. You'll have to decide if you want to add a solenoid but otherwise it should be OK.

Cheers,


----------



## Vito (25 May 2008)

thanks ceg, 

reading other articles, ive decided to go with 24/7 co2.

Ill be putting in an order on this item in a few days just talking with supplier to get exact delivery cost.


----------



## Wolfenrook (25 May 2008)

I looked at that set, and decided that the extra money for the 2kg cylinder was pointless as getting them refilled is problematic.  I'd be tempted to go for the 500g instead as reading around it seems that people have less trouble getting these refilled.  If you want a 2kg bottle you can always add on a CO2 fire extinguisher.  At least the 2kg systems Lunapet do have a glass diffuser not those ugly plastic reactors, but I just ordered a set of 2 medium sized 'pollen glass' diffusers from Advance Aquarium Shop (also on eBay) along with a glass drop checker to replace my plastic ones.

If however you aren't that bothered about been able to refill the bottle, then that one seems like a good choice.  I decided to go the route of a solenoid as well though for the health of my fish and my wallet as they extend the life of each refill.

Ade


----------



## Vito (25 May 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> I looked at that set, and decided that the extra money for the 2kg cylinder was pointless as getting them refilled is problematic.  I'd be tempted to go for the 500g instead as reading around it seems that people have less trouble getting these refilled.  If you want a 2kg bottle you can always add on a CO2 fire extinguisher.  At least the 2kg systems Lunapet do have a glass diffuser not those ugly plastic reactors, but I just ordered a set of 2 medium sized 'pollen glass' diffusers from Advance Aquarium Shop (also on eBay) along with a glass drop checker to replace my plastic ones.
> 
> If however you aren't that bothered about been able to refill the bottle, then that one seems like a good choice.  I decided to go the route of a solenoid as well though for the health of my fish and my wallet as they extend the life of each refill.
> 
> Ade



thanks wolf, im glad I posted because i dont know where im going to refil it yet so i will try the 500g http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Complete-...ryZ20756QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem it comes with a solenoid wich is a bonus if i need it I just wanted a bigger bottle for less filling up, I will just purchase a fire extingwisher later in the future. 

much appriciated guys.

Vito


----------



## LondonDragon (25 May 2008)

I brought this exact 2kg set, pretty good value for money, its been running pretty good in the tank since I received it.
I did get a broken gauge with the delivery, but a new replacement was sent pretty fast and arrived 4 days later. Excelent service too.


----------

